# Dealing with Global Economic Collapse



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

I was just reading: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Looking-Back-on-the-Limits-of-Growth.html which doesn't give detail on the study that's happened... call it a variation of "preparing for zombie outbreak" or "end of the world scenario" if you want but I'm curious to know how all you financially capable people would do in preparation for a global economic collapse.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Move to the country, buy a few acres, and learn to be a farmer?


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

We will be looking at a currency collapse in the future....2014-15ish.......is my guess.
Maybe inflation will stop that but will come with consequences.

When you owe $100 and only make $100 and borrow to finance other debt....the sh!t will hit the fan.
A matter of when?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Nobody is or can be prepared for global economic collapse. There is nothing stopping 7 billion others from search and destroying for your stuff, chances of survival are less than winning the last weeks Mega Millions lottery jackpot.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

American will be the most prepared............ buy a gun.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAGuy said:


> I'm curious to know how all you financially capable people would do in preparation for a global economic collapse.


No real way to prepare. If the elite wants a one world governent with everybody chipped as controlled slaves, they will push towards it with more artificial crisises and unnecessary wars until everything collapses and they can take over. It is all in the hands of God. But having a place away from a big city with some land and basic survival knowledge would not hurt. Also, part of my portfolio is in gold and silver bullion. 

Dave


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Buy gun, lift weights, train an army of lions.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Heh, I've been doing much more physical activity this year... taking martial arts... got a standing desk. I've been getting very restless spending my life infront of a computer realizing that I'd be pretty hopeless if suddenly I didn't have electricity or something.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't forget your doomsday shelter.

What would "owning" gold and silver bullion do for you if the world really went to poop?

I'd rather be in a position where I could be self-sufficient. Have some good land that I could grow my own food with, with plenty of forest nearby to have wood for heating in the winter and cooking. And a man-powered well for fresh water. Perhaps some basic metal-working equipment so I could make and repair tools. Preferably my land would be a ways away from a major center, because that's where riots and such happen, and so that I could avoid problems with people flocking to the countryside with the same idea.

Or be able to sustainably produce something / provide a service that I could sell or barter with to get other goods.


Guns are good too.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Peakoil is the best forum for this type of discussion

Some of the more popular forums:

http://peakoil.com/forums/planning-for-the-future-f8.html

http://peakoil.com/forums/economics-finance-f33.html

http://peakoil.com/forums/self-defense-f68.html


(dress code required, you'll need to wear a thick skin and a tinfoil hat at times)


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

If there was a gawd we would be fine, if not prepare for a downturn.
Any event usually isn't overnight. Takes a long time to unravel.
PM's will help if currency collapses. Having supplies and commodities help in inflation.

It won't be Kansas, Toto ........but also not Hell.
Have fun now.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

JustAGuy,

If you want to freak yourself up even more, I suggest: http://vigilantcitizen.com/
Some astute observations there about our society and the culture vehiculated by the mass media. 
And congrats on reading up instead of spending your evenings in front of a dumbing TV screen.

Dave (going to buy some more gold, ammo and food supplies now - just kidding  )


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave said:


> And congrats on reading up instead of spending your evenings in front of a dumbing TV screen.


I'm pretty sure I was reading that at work while the other 95% of my work computer's resources were being used on a simulation. 

That said, I don't watch tv when I'm home either.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Why are there two Just A Guys? :S


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I still have faith in people.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Because someone else registered a month after me, and the two or three times I made subtle hints in the forum that he might want to change his name, he ignored them.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Only administrators can change that send them a message.

The guy can't change it.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, he could have come up with a new account back when he had 11 posts.... but understandable that he didn't want to. It didn't bother me enough to do it.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes it's frustrating.


----------



## jasone (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone let me know where to invest know a days in context of changing market these days.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

jasone said:


> Can anyone let me know where to invest know a days in context of changing market these days.


the internet


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

JustAGuy said:


> Because someone else registered a month after me, and the two or three times I made subtle hints in the forum that he might want to change his name, he ignored them.


They were subtle all right, I never saw them. We tend to be in different forums, so I never noticed him until just a little while ago. Never intended to stomp on his name...didn't know he was here until I saw him in a common forum.

I'll add a signature line...


----------

